# nogi z dupy powyrywam



## eleannor

Witam,
dzisiaj trochę z innej beczki (z trochę innej beczki?): jak można przełożyć nasze polskie wyrażenie _nogi ci z dupy powyrywam! _na angielski, tak, aby zachowało swój 'smaczek'?
Dosyć blisko jest "I kill you", ale to nie oddaje istoty, er, wyrywania nóg  Macie może jakieś pomysły?

Pozdrawiam,
El


----------



## NotNow

Perhaps _I'll hunt you down and kill you._


----------



## eleannor

why, this sounds quite good 
I'd prefer, though, something with more bite -maybe with a curse?


----------



## NotNow

I'll hunt your ass down and fucking kill you.


----------



## eleannor

Perfect! NotNow, thank you so very much : D! you saved me : D


----------



## LilianaB

I think the translation is too strong. Although the Polish expression, or idiom, sounds terrible, but it is more innocent and does not mean _to kill_, even as a threat. It means: I'll get you, in my opinion.


----------



## Szkot

_I'll __fg  __rip your fg head off!  _has plenty of bite , and a curse, but I don't know how aggressive the Polish phrase is; the English is *very *strong.  _To tear someone to shreds_ is verbal rather than physical.  I can't think of a suitable arse insult.


----------



## BezierCurve

Now, _I'll kick your ass _would be narrowed to _I'll win_ only, would it?


----------



## eleannor

I think it means more or less _I'll beat you up_; it's true it doesn't exactly mean _to kill_, but it is definitely aggressive, and - in my opinion - more so than _I'll get you_. What would you say about _I'll beat you to a bloody pulp_? Does it reach the same level as _nogi z dupy powyrywam_?
I rather like the one about _ripping your f*cking head off_, thank you! : D


----------



## LilianaB

The translation has also to express the low class of the expression itself. Bloody pulp seems courtly compared with the original.


----------



## Rusak963

How about: I'll tear you apart.


----------



## apex39

As we can see, Polish vulgar expressions and idioms are much better than English ones.There is a huge variety of them, that contains deep and profound meaning.


----------



## NotNow

Rusak963 said:


> How about: I'll tear you apart.



_I'll kill you _is very common.  I don't think I have ever heard anyone say _I'll tear you apart_. _ I'll rip your head off _and _I'll rip you to shreds _are also common.


----------

